# A good knitting machine?



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been knitting and crocheting since I was a child, but lean more toward crocheting. Some of the items I've seen you gals knit are so beautiful and amazing! 

I am interested in purchasing a knitting machine, but I don't want to make a bad decision. I don't want anything overly complex, as I've never done this before. But I do want something more than those little looms they sell at craft stores. I thought this would be a perfect place to get a recommendation for something user-friendly and reliable, hopefully reasonably priced. What brand, size, model do you think would be good for me? Suggestions?


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Look in our Classified section here. Someone is selling an Ultimate Knitting Machine for $25 plus S&H.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I left the seller a response. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

You're welcome. Good luck. I hope she hasn't sold it already.


----------



## collingwoodcollection (May 22, 2011)

Get a real knitting machine. First, figure out what size of knitting you like best. Thick yarn like worsted or chunky, get a bulky machine. Double knitting, looking more handmade, get a mie-gauge. Finer, like sock yarn, 3 ply, sport or lace weight, get a standard gauge. There are also fine gauge machines but they are rare. The needles are tiny. 
Personally, I prefer to use a standard gauge machine because I like the look of the finer yarns and they are too time consuming to knit by hand. I knit any heavier yarns by hand as I always have a hand knit project on the go as well for TV watching time.
There are lots of older punchcard machines on eBay. Passap machines work differently than all the others so as a novice, I would avoid those. 
Brother, also labeled KnitKing somethimes is no longer manufactured but are great machines.
Silver Reed, also labeled as Singer and Studio are still being made today and are also good machines.
I have a KnitKing 910 electronic (my favourite), as well as an old Studio standard gauge punchcard, a Singer 700 punchcard, and a Studio bulky. So 3 standards and a bulky.
There is a pretty steep learning curve on all these machines and it can be very frustrating at the beginning but soon you get the hang of it and it becomes very addicting. You need to buy yarn on cones (easy online).
There are also several Yahoo groups for machine knitters and they are invaluable as is Utube. Diana Sullivan (Diana natters on) has some great free videos for beginners too.
I would also buy a ribber with any machine I were to buy. They not only do ribbing, but also special effects and are worth the money, even if it's a while before you use it.
Make sure any machine you buy comes with the instruction manual and all the tools and that it is in good condition.
Hope this is some help.
Karen


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

I have two Brother machines, one bulky and the other a standard gauge. I like them both. 

My third machine is an LK150 mid gauge machine. 

The larger metal machines are work horses and they are excellent machines. Those machines are pricey and getting rarer. One has to search for replacement parts. You can find already punched punch cards or you can punch your own.

The LK150 can be purchased brand new for around $400.00 and if you get a used one quite a bit less than that. I paid $250.00 for mine. It's a really good little machine. The biggest difference is that unlike the two Brother machines it doesn't use a punch card.


----------



## GrammyPammy (Aug 24, 2011)

I am with you! I am looking too.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd go for a Studio/Singer 700 punch card on ebay or other. I love mine, just no time at this time to get to it when I returned a couple of years ago. Or a Studio/Singer 155 bulky. I got both of my "newer" machines on ebay.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## msgtret (Aug 17, 2011)

I purchased the Ultimate Sweater Machine and made 3 sweaters right away.....the learning curve is minimal. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## Gill Marple (Aug 31, 2011)

I have had a knitting machine since 1982 and have never regretted it. It is a KH881 and is the only one I have had and can recomend. It is a KH881 and I found it very easy to use. The instructions were easy to follow. I have made and sold lots of fine knitted items, sweaters, cardigans, skirts and jackets for adults and children, as well as DK items. But some DK yarns don,t work as well as 4ply and finer yarns. You can handknit in a room with other people whilst watching TV, but you really need to be in a room on your own when using a knitting machine as they can be rather noisey.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Such a wealth of information! I think I need to copy and paste all of your responses and save them for reference! Thank you all so much... you certainly are a group of experts out there!
Donna Victoria


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

it also helps if you know someone who can "partner" with you so that when there are problems, there is some to call. My knitting partner and I kept the phone lines very busy. I really miss her


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Look for an LK 150 by Singer or Silver Reed. It is almost a handknitting tool. You can use most of your good hand knitting yarns and your hand knitting logic-as long as you do the required gauge. Some things never change. You can do your ribbing by hand, transfer it to the machine or use it to do the boring parts. You will never look at intarsia the same again!
You will love it! I whipped up three long scarfs this week using Missoni yarns. I have made many, many sweaters. I have my second LK150 now. There is also a Yahoo group for the LK150. The Bond is a total waste of time IMHO.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Do yourself a favor aand don't waste your time with a Bond or Ultimate Knitting Machine ( Basically same thing). With the Lk150 or Brother's similar model you have a REAL knitting machine that is light weight like the bond but has a real tension control and you can cast cast on without a special bar. All machines require weights but that is a different thing. I have machine knitted since I was 16 and almosy 65 now. When I had a hand knitting shop, I sold quality yarns and machines. Sorry if this upsets anyone.


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

I started with an older studio 325 I think, it had a ribber, punchcards, etc. I made a lot of things with it. Then I got a Passap E-6000 but spent more time on the computer than actually knitting, but still made quite a few things. I later got all three Studio/Singer Electronic Machines standard, mid-gauge and bulky -which I love, but they don't have punchcards and you design on the computer and download with Designaknit to an EC-1... I always have problems because I have the older cable and don't want to pay the price for the newer cable (almost as much as a knitting machine). I later acquired a Brother Electronic 940 and love it. It has a lot of built in designs and I can also use my Designaknit program with a brother usb cable which is much cheaper and works much better than the older silver reed cable. I also like the Brother because you can use the garter carriage which no other knitting machine has. (It knits purl and knit stitches in the same row and has its own motor - you can start it and walk away). You can also use the garter carriage on a Brother punchcard machine too. Oh, and I have a Studio 700 with a motor that is easy for me to use. I like the lace carriage for the 700 better than the lace carriage on the Brother though. So many to choose from..... if you are like most of us, you will start with one machine and want another, and another, and another -- its addicting.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Your opinion is every bit as good as anyone else. 

Truthfully, I started out on a USM and graduated VERY quickly to a Brother 260 because of a happy accident at an auction.

That said, the least expensive way to decide if you really want to use knitting machines is the USM. Financially there's little lost if you don't and you can learn good skills while you're looking for a good deal on the LK 150 or some other machine.

Your point about the cast on hem is well taken. The USM cast on hem is a bit dicey but you can make one with a rod and paper clips.


----------



## fordisfast (Apr 19, 2011)

a 970 is a simple machine to learn and does lace ribbing double bed work patern knitting and basic knit i love it and it is easy to learn


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Have been gifted a Studio 360 by a very dear friend and am searching for a manual if anyone knows where to find one.

Thanks


----------



## Debbie3990 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have an electronic yarn winder so I can use regular skeins and just wind them into a cone. Is this the same thing?


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Hi Debbie, if you're speaking to me a Studio 360 is a standard gauge knitting machine. There are buttons on it that are unfamiliar to me. Otherwise I shouldn't have any problems with it.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

jkt said:


> I started with an older studio 325 I think, it had a ribber, punchcards, etc. I made a lot of things with it. Then I got a Passap E-6000 but spent more time on the computer than actually knitting, but still made quite a few things. I later got all three Studio/Singer Electronic Machines standard, mid-gauge and bulky -which I love, but they don't have punchcards and you design on the computer and download with Designaknit to an EC-1... I always have problems because I have the older cable and don't want to pay the price for the newer cable (almost as much as a knitting machine). I later acquired a Brother Electronic 940 and love it. It has a lot of built in designs and I can also use my Designaknit program with a brother usb cable which is much cheaper and works much better than the older silver reed cable. I also like the Brother because you can use the garter carriage which no other knitting machine has. (It knits purl and knit stitches in the same row and has its own motor - you can start it and walk away). You can also use the garter carriage on a Brother punchcard machine too. Oh, and I have a Studio 700 with a motor that is easy for me to use. I like the lace carriage for the 700 better than the lace carriage on the Brother though. So many to choose from..... if you are like most of us, you will start with one machine and want another, and another, and another -- its addicting.


My oh my... sounds like I'm entering another galazy! LOL!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

1. For Sale Knitting Machine 
Posted by: "ufdatuda" [email protected] ufdatuda 
Wed Aug 31, 2011 8:19 am (PDT) 


I still have the Studio/Singer Mod 155 Bulky/Chunky Knitting Machine. Now offering a price reduction for it. Main bed $300.00, Ribber $175.00, and matching Intarsia Carriage $50.00. Makes the entire package $525.00. Still want to sell it as a unit. Am willing to look at a best offer situation. Buyer pays shipping and insurance. Thanks for taking a look, Ginny in TN

Looks like a good buy if you like heavier yarns. I have a machine like this and it is very solid--good machine.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

To all of you who wanted to be next in line if I did not purchase the USM Debby is/was selling, I have withdrawn my offer. After committing to purchase and then a week of emailing back and forth and waiting to get the amount of postage required from her so I could pay, she suddenly decided I was no longer the buyer????????? The happy news.... I used my JoAnn's coupon, and purchased a new one for myself to get started with! So my machine knitting career is now about to commence... happy days! Many, many thanks to all of you who provided your opinions and advice. It really did help me to decide which way I wanted to start out with this. Such a great group!


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I am sorry you live so far away. I have my original Studio 313 and ribber I would like to give away to someone close to try out machine knitting. i have my "newer" 700 and bulky and really don't need it.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Actually I have a USM I would also give away!
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THere is a SInger 700 on eBay that looks good. It is a standard bed machine, has punchcard on it and does Intarsia but it is a good strong easy to use machine. I have one and was told by some dealers that it is avery good achine. You can getit with a ribber for future use and won't regret it.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Victoria - I have a friend who has a knitting shop and she has a still-in-the-box Studio 155, Bulky-Punchcard. She also has a new in box ribber. If you interested, I can give you the info on how to reach her. I have a Studio 155 as above and it is a great machine. Ellie in Houston


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

euvid said:


> THere is a SInger 700 on eBay that looks good. It is a standard bed machine, has punchcard on it and does Intarsia but it is a good strong easy to use machine. I have one and was told by some dealers that it is avery good achine. You can getit with a ribber for future use and won't regret it.


I've had my eye on that one for days now.. have it saved...just waiting to make a bid on that machine.. If I win it will be my first metal machine cus I have the bond now.. got it when it first came out.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

good luck.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Best of luck to you. Let us know if you win.

I've had my eye on that one for days now.. have it saved...just waiting to make a bid on that machine.. If I win it will be my first metal machine cus I have the bond now.. got it when it first came out.[/quote]


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Thank you.. I hope I win too...but, I'll you know how I made out..just one more day to go till countdown.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Charlene M said:


> Best of luck to you. Let us know if you win.
> 
> I've had my eye on that one for days now.. have it saved...just waiting to make a bid on that machine.. If I win it will be my first metal machine cus I have the bond now.. got it when it first came out.


[/quote]

Well Charlene I have happy news. As of today I am the owner of a Studio 700 Punchcard 4.5mm with a Built in Knitleader. I won the bidding today. Now I can't wait to get it. I"m so excited to finally own a metal bed. I just had to tell you the good news.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations, Linda, on your new addiction!! chuckle chuckle!! Hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy my machines!
= )
Julie


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

congratulations! I have a 700 also. If I could just find some time to enjoy it. Maybe this winter.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

laurelk. said:


> congratulations! I have a 700 also. If I could just find some time to enjoy it. Maybe this winter.
> Laurelk in S.CA


Hi,.. do you have a ribber for your machine and if so, what is the number for it because in the future that is what I will want but have no idea what number that goes with the Studio 700


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Excellent! I hope you have a wonderful time with it. Slowly I've learned to be adequately competent with my machines and it's a blast!

Charlene

Well Charlene I have happy news. As of today I am the owner of a Studio 700 Punchcard 4.5mm with a Built in Knitleader. I won the bidding today. Now I can't wait to get it. I"m so excited to finally own a metal bed. I just had to tell you the good news.[/quote]


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I will take a look this morning and tell you the number. I was so lucky to get the whole thing, ribber, and lace maker from e-bay about 10 miles away so just picked it up. Will get to my craft room later today.
O.K. just went down there SRP 60 is the ribber. Have to tell you the funny thing. I get this knitting machine, ribber, attachments etc. really excited , bring it home, set it up, and the carriage is frozen on the bed. Was horrified. Is it going to be $300 down the tube. I got on the old knitting machine group (now yahoo) and asked for serious help. A lady in U.K. and guy in Canada both said you need Ballistrol (used in World War II for airplanes!) Ordered some fast, and arrived several days later . After a couple of days of shooting it in wherever, voila, it was freed. Come to think of it, better check the carriage again as been several months. Also, found on internet place to order a new sponge bar, and I was set. This was maybe 3 years ago. I have not had time to use it as much, made a bunch of Norwegian ski caps with self designed punch card, a bunch of socks, (flat) and some samples. I'm eager to get back to it this winter. By the way, I've also made some sponge bars with internet directions and i also take the sponge bar out and leave on top, as someone on line suggested to make them last longer. Happy knitting to you.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

laurelk. said:


> I will take a look this morning and tell you the number. I was so lucky to get the whole thing, ribber, and lace maker from e-bay about 10 miles away so just picked it up. Will get to my craft room later today.
> O.K. just went down there SRP 60 is the ribber. Have to tell you the funny thing. I get this knitting machine, ribber, attachments etc. really excited , bring it home, set it up, and the carriage is frozen on the bed. Was horrified. Is it going to be $300 down the tube. I got on the old knitting machine group (now yahoo) and asked for serious help. A lady in U.K. and guy in Canada both said you need Ballistrol (used in World War II for airplanes!) Ordered some fast, and arrived several days later . After a couple of days of shooting it in wherever, voila, it was freed. Come to think of it, better check the carriage again as been several months. Also, found on internet place to order a new sponge bar, and I was set. This was maybe 3 years ago. I have not had time to use it as much, made a bunch of Norwegian ski caps with self designed punch card, a bunch of socks, (flat) and some samples. I'm eager to get back to it this winter. By the way, I've also made some sponge bars with internet directions and i also take the sponge bar out and leave on top, as someone on line suggested to make them last longer. Happy knitting to you.
> Laurelk in S.CA


Thank you so much..you have been very helpful. I also read the same thing on the internet about removing the sponge bar and leaving it on top of the machine when not in use. Also heard about that lube you talked about but had forgotten the name..ty I just cant wait to get this.. I'm sure I'll be on KP asking directions on how to and how come this and that...LOL


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess I should say I was into knitting machines is the 70's I still have my old Studio 313 I would like to give away. I made sweaters, sweaters, sweaters, then was busy teaching full time, no time, put it away and did some hand knitting at night. So it wasn't completely new to me, but in some ways is like starting over. You do need to have some blocks of time in the day I think, as opposed to hand knitting you can just pick up.

Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I have all the time in the world really.. I am a sub so I don't work all the time that's why I am here...lol but I have been hand knitting since I was 5 and started machine knitting (Bond) in the 80's on and off but in those days my children was small and I worked full time.. So now I have more time to devote to machine knitting


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

I've hand knitted since I was five years old, but never anything more complicated or fancier than a plain sweater. Several years ago my father bought me my Brother 260 at a local auction for $10.00. With the help of online friends I've learned enough to really enjoy doing much more than I ever dreamed.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

LindaM said:


> Charlene M said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck to you. Let us know if you win.
> ...


Well Charlene I have happy news. As of today I am the owner of a Studio 700 Punchcard 4.5mm with a Built in Knitleader. I won the bidding today. Now I can't wait to get it. I"m so excited to finally own a metal bed. I just had to tell you the good news.[/quote]
Congratulations, I saw read your message that you were bidding and I watched ebay---Just saw this reply Good for you, you got a great deal. Let us all know how you like it.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Thank you... I can't wait to get it. I've been trying to find a table or stand for it now..


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

a brother would be a good choice, or toyota. as for model it all depends on what you want from it do you want one that knits just fine ( 4ply) or chunky for double knit, do you want a lace carriage attatchment, ribber or garter bar. the choice is endless. take your time deciding as they are an expensive purchase and you don't want to make a mistake. :lol:


----------



## ottomedic51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought the ultimate knitting machine and every excessories that you can buy for it and after several months of trying it I put it back into it's box, put it in my closet and will never try it again. I feel like I wasted around $500 for it. Always had dropped stitches, after any length of more than 2", my project always curled no matter how many weights I put on it. I've crocheted for 32 yrs and just recently picked up the good old fashion knitting with metal needles and let's say, it's not fast but it's a great feeling giving a friend or family member something you made by hand. I've had people ask me where I bought my scarf I made myself. I'm just better without the machine, I guess..haha. Good luck on finding one and hope you a better learner than I...lol


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Charlene M said:


> Your opinion is every bit as good as anyone else.
> 
> Truthfully, I started out on a USM and graduated VERY quickly to a Brother 260 because of a happy accident at an auction.
> 
> ...


I have a km260 and love it


----------



## ottomedic51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Used the rod with black plastic on it that came with it and used the metal hooks too. Still curling happened. I really do enjoy working with the needles, yes it's more time consuming but as they say..haha to each their own. I don't have a lot of extra $$ right now..some yoyo lady was driving down our residential street and hit our 2 cars parked, in front of our house, totaling both. 93 Landcruiser into our 2007 Mustang GT!! Awesome day that was!!No one was hurt but still, 2 cars out of our 3. Cruiser was paid for but it was an awesome car!!


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input...sorry you've had such a disappointment. I hope things go better for me...I'm new at this knitting machine stuff as well, and I haven't had time to really give my machine much of a test run yet. Happy New Year!


----------

